# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فرق شیمی نظام قدیم وجدید!!!!

## erf.erf

سلام بچه ها یه سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین :Yahoo (65): 

 مسائل شیمی توی هردو نظام یکین یعنی سوالای مسائل شیمی کنکور 99  واسه نظام جدید و قدیم یه جور طرح میشن و کلا یکی هستن؟
یانه باهم فرق دارن؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdyu

> سلام بچه ها یه سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
> 
>  مسائل شیمی توی هردو نظام یکین یعنی سوالای مسائل شیمی کنکور 99  واسه نظام جدید و قدیم یه جور طرح میشن و کلا یکی هستن؟
> یانه باهم فرق دارن؟؟؟


تا اونجایی که من میدونم فرق خاصی توی مسایل شیمی بین دو نظام نیست فقط نظام جدیدا حتما بهشون معادله واکنش رو میدن ولی نظام قدیما امکان داره که خودشون مجبور باشن معادله واکنش رو بنویسن

----------


## ساراخانم

سلام من تازه عضو شدم چجوری میشه تاجیک زد؟

----------


## ساراخانم

تاپیک*

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> تاپیک*


باید بری صفحه اصلی یه جازده "ایجاد موضوع" اونو بزنی حرفتو بنویسی بعد بزنی ارسال

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> تا اونجایی که من میدونم فرق خاصی توی مسایل شیمی بین دو نظام نیست فقط نظام جدیدا حتما بهشون معادله واکنش رو میدن ولی نظام قدیما امکان داره که خودشون مجبور باشن معادله واکنش رو بنویسن


ولی ما نظام جدیدا هنوزم معادله واکنشارو حفظ میکنیم چون اصلا بعید نیست که تو کنکور های آینده معادله ندن

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سلام بچه ها یه سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
> 
>  مسائل شیمی توی هردو نظام یکین یعنی سوالای مسائل شیمی کنکور 99  واسه نظام جدید و قدیم یه جور طرح میشن و کلا یکی هستن؟
> یانه باهم فرق دارن؟؟؟


خیلی از تیپ سوالات نظام قدیم تو نظام جدید سوال نمیاد
مثلا مرتبه واکنش
واکنش دهنده محدود کننده و اضافی (این فعلا سوال نیومده ولی احتمالش هست بیاد)
مسائل انرژی آزاد گیبس 
مسائل آنتروپی 
نمودارشناسی نظام جدید خیلی ساده تر شده
بعد این که قوانین گاز ها تو نظام جدید اوردن و با استوکیومتری ترکیب میکنن و سوال میدن
یه سری چیزای دیگه هم هست اگه دیدم بهت میگم

----------


## Mahdyu

> ولی ما نظام جدیدا هنوزم معادله واکنشارو حفظ میکنیم چون اصلا بعید نیست که تو کنکور های آینده معادله ندن


شما اشتباه میکنی که حفظ میکنی. این رسما جزو حذفیات کنکوره و پارسال هم هیچ مسئله ای بدون معادله واکنش نبود. من خودم اصلا حفظ نمیکنم و به نظرم وقت گیره. البته هرجور صلاح میدونی.

----------


## erf.erf

یعنی واقعا هیچ فرقی بین مسایل دونظام نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## erf.erf

ه کنه؟
میشه برای مسایل کنکور یه نظام قدیم از منابع نظام جدید استفاده کنه؟؟؟

----------


## Parimolaei

منم یه سوالی داشتم من چندسال پیش قدیم بودم ولی امسال جدید میدم توی ترمو نظام جدید E=q+w هست؟من تو جزوه های قدیمی خودم نوشتم ولی تو کتاب جدید پیدا نمیکنم .بچه ها این فرمول حذف شده ؟

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> منم یه سوالی داشتم من چندسال پیش قدیم بودم ولی امسال جدید میدم توی ترمو نظام جدید E=q+w هست؟من تو جزوه های قدیمی خودم نوشتم ولی تو کتاب جدید پیدا نمیکنم .بچه ها این فرمول حذف شده ؟


توی نظام جدید اصلا انرژی کل سامانه رو تو فرمولی نیاورده
فقط توضیح داده که دما نشان دهنده بزرگی انرژی جنبشی و تندی ذره ها هست
بعد میگه که انرژی کل سامانه شامل جنبشی و پتانسیل هست
بعد میگه تفاوت انرژی فراورده ها و واکنش دهنده ها فقط مربوط به انرژی پتانسیله نه جنبشی
بعد یکهو میپره آنتالپی رو انرژی کل یک سیستم در حالت دما و فشار ثابت تعریف میکنه
تغییر آنتالپی هم میگه گرما در فشار ثابت (کیو پی) (کیو وی یا همون گرما در حجم ثابت رو فقط تو یک بیشتر بدانید که مربوط به گرماسنج بمبی هست توضیح داده :Yahoo (110): )

نه از آنتروپی اسم میاره
نه از شرایط استاندارد ترمودینامیکی
نه از انرژی آزاد گیبس
نه از تاثیر کار خارجی بر انرژی کل سامانه

----------


## Khali

> یعنی واقعا هیچ فرقی بین مسایل دونظام نیست؟؟؟؟


چرا هست رفیق نازنین
از بین دو کتاب مسائل شیمی انتشارات نشرالگو و خیلی سبز یکی رو بخر و استفاده کن

----------

